# Campaign to weed out the non-tippers



## ChrisA (Sep 27, 2015)

Every time a customer does not tip for your 5 star performance, give them one star! Once the clients see THEIR rating plummet, they will wonder why.

This kind of curiosity will spark them to ask the current driver why do you think their rating as a "great rider" is so low. Just tell them "You probably didn't tip"

Even after a while it will get out that low star riders are non-tippers.

Then, refuse the low star fares!

Our opportunity to fight back at those that will tip a grungy overpriced taxi but not us.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

I see what you're saying, but a 1* is reserved for those that are the worst types of pax. If someone was friendly, and on time I don't mind giving them 4*.

But yes, 5* only cash tippers (and in rare instances maybe the friendly, on-time, cool people) Once their ratings go down they will ask why. But 1* is too extreme for me


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

So a rider is worth one star if he/she doesn't tip? Lol ok.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

JMBF831 said:


> I see what you're saying, but a 1* is reserved for those that are the worst types of pax. If someone was friendly, and on time I don't mind giving them 4*.
> 
> But yes, 5* only cash tippers (and in rare instances maybe the friendly, on-time, cool people) Once their ratings go down they will ask why. But 1* is too extreme for me


A 4 won't hurt mist of them much since new drivers give everyone 5 by default. If they've taken 30 rides all with 5s and you give them a 4 they're still a 5. Give them a 1 they're still a 4.9.

I give 2s to non tippers because 4s won't bring them down quickly enough.


----------



## Exclusif (Sep 28, 2015)

rider don't see there rating...or I could be wrong...but I had few ask me what was their rating which makes me wonder that they can't see it.....so if they can't see what's the point of this?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

I thought you all got dinged for low acceptance rates. How does that work if you refuse low rated riders? Do they not penalize you for rejecting low star passengers?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

I can't see my rating. Who knows how bad mine is. I have never given a driver a tip. Some offer me water or mints and I kindly decline. Some have even opened the door for me and I tell them that it's not necessary. Even if my rating is terrible, my requests always get picked up almost immediately.


----------



## Exclusif (Sep 28, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> I can't see my rating. Who knows how bad mine is. I have never given a driver a tip. Some offer me water or mints and I kindly decline. Some have even opened the door for me and I tell them that it's not necessary. Even if my rating is terrible, my requests always get picked up almost immediately.


There you go....rate rider whatever you want if they can't see their own rating there's no point in doing this....


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Please do this instead: Campaign to weed out the non-tippers who ask for minimum fare rides. 

They tend to be the most ungrateful and the lowest raters of all kind. I really dislike these customers and Uber would be much better off.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Exclusif said:


> There you go....rate rider whatever you want if they can't see their own rating there's no point in doing this....


I just found my rating because I was curious. It's a 4.7 LMAO!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

ChrisA said:


> Every time a customer does not tip for your 5 star performance, give them one star! Once the clients see THEIR rating plummet, they will wonder why.
> 
> This kind of curiosity will spark them to ask the current driver why do you think their rating as a "great rider" is so low. Just tell them "You probably didn't tip"
> 
> ...


Absolute bad idea.

I rate my pax fairly.

I realize I make a difference in some low-earning people's lives. I take some min wage people to their work. I don't expect them to tip me. as long as they are punctual, knowing that I too am a working class person not earning too much and they respect me when they are in my car, I give them 5 star. I even forgive some of their mistakes and try to educate them for not making them which can lower their rates and make it harder for them to get a ride. 
but if they kick my helping attempts with a great disrespect and condescending attidude, they get my 1 star. they earned it.

Example: I pick up this girl from the hood. she has a 4.7 and I say what the heck, I am averaging 4.96 for 30 days, I can take a hit, or two for that matter. As soon as she gets in after waiting for her 4 minutes, she says she is having a few errands and I will need to follow her directions to her places before going home. I am still OK and trying to help her. But she turns d*ck-ish when I suggest that she should try to make the drivers wait very little each time she needs to run errands and this may cost drivers loss of income if they keep waiting for her for too long. if she said she understands the other side and she would be more considerate, I would still rate her 5 star. but she started to argue saying "cabs have no problem with that". I said cabs make 4 times as much for same trip if they were to wait for you and actually they prefer waiting to driving since they make a lot of money that way compared to UberX. she argued UberX drivers make too much anyways and they shouldn't have any problem, and they only pay 20% of the fare to Uber and they make at least $700/week etc...

Eventually, she earned my 1 star. I also earned mine. and noticed the dashboard immediately dropped 0.01. I believe the dashboard is being updated in real-time nowadays.


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

I try my damnest to never take a pax rated 4.7 or below. I've tried to give these scum pax the benefit of the doubt and actually taken the call and every single time I'm burnt by it by getting some douchbag or pretencious princess who thinks the world should revolve around them and we drivers should bless our hearts we are graced by their presense. f**k that. 

Oh and rating 1* to a person who doesn't tip is utter bullshit and makes it hard for us to weed out the crappy pax. just not getting a tip is not enough to deserve a 1*. There is a wonderful read on how you should properly rate pax on the RSG site called "My Rating System For Uber and Lyft Passengers". Run a search on that blog post to get to it.

I follow this guideline and I hope others do as well.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Exclusif said:


> rider don't see there rating...or I could be wrong...but I had few ask me what was their rating which makes me wonder that they can't see it.....so if they can't see what's the point of this?


We as drivers need to educate them, perhaps in a roundabout way.

Whenever I have someone highly rated I try to mention their rating in casual conversation:

"I was about 10 minutes away when I got your request but your rating was so high so it was an easy decision to accept the request."

This serves many purposes: It lets the customers know that we choose to accept or decline/ignore requests. It lets the customer know we rate them, too. It also lets them know we base our decision to pick you up based on their rating. Sometimes I even mention, "Normally I don't accept requests from xx minutes out and give it to a rookie but your rating was so high so I had to accept it!"

People will almost always ask, "What constitutes my rating, how do I get a high/low rating?"

From there, further educating on our part...I hope you get my drift.

Note: This doesn't work with everyone pax, some truly do not care (and there's nothing you and I can do about that) but for those that do care they will wonder, "How do I always get 5* ratings and always get picked up by the closest, most experienced drivers?"

*Oh, a cash tip is an automatic 5*? *

Bingo


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

No tip is -1 star in my car.
Short trip is -1 star, didn't go far.
Being late will earn my hate. -1, or I drove away.
Bad smell, go to hell. -1, abandon all hope, or buy some soap.

The pax may not see the ratings, but I make the call who in letting in my personal vehicle. The ratings help me decide.


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

If a passenger asks me why their rating is low, I will tell them they probably are not tipping the drivers. They immediately ask me if they don't tip me am I gonna give them a low rating. I tell them it really depends on how they behave while I'm driving. I still don't give em a 5 star. I reserve 5 star ratings for drivers that are cool and that do tip.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> I just found my rating because I was curious. It's a 4.7 LMAO!


One more tic lower and I won't pick you up unless it's a 2.0 or more surge. Base fare not worth the risk on low rated PAX.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> One more tic lower and I won't pick you up unless it's a 2.0 or more surge. Base fare not worth the risk on low rated PAX.


I doubt I'll be in SoCal soon. So you won't be picking me up regardless.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

ChrisA said:


> Every time a customer does not tip for your 5 star performance, give them one star! Once the clients see THEIR rating plummet, they will wonder why.
> 
> This kind of curiosity will spark them to ask the current driver why do you think their rating as a "great rider" is so low. Just tell them "You probably didn't tip"
> 
> ...


Weed out the non tippers??? How many people you going to be left with? I'm guessing most pax aren't following their ratings to the degree drivers do, not even close.


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

ITS WORKING - I have picked up a few 4.0 to 4.5 PAXes. They have been short trips. NOT picking up anymore. One pax said they like Uber because cheaper than taxi (almost a third of the cost and faster) but said it kinda unreliable they see the cars on the app, but nobody will pick them up. They had a 4.2. Hey genius !! If Uber cost you $5.25 and taxi is $12.00 how about a Tip YOU ****ING ****** !!!

UBER ****s it up too, because when you sign up as a rider. There is a place to put a Percentage tip for UBER TAXI. So some PAXes "think" they are tipping. BUT Uber won't change it because they don't give a shit. They figure their are plenty of dumbass who will drive. Sad thing is they are right.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

uberguuber said:


> ITS WORKING - I have picked up a few 4.0 to 4.5 PAXes. They have been short trips. NOT picking up anymore. One pax said they like Uber because cheaper than taxi (almost a third of the cost and faster) but said it kinda unreliable they see the cars on the app, but nobody will pick them up. They had a 4.2. Hey genius !! If Uber cost you $5.25 and taxi is $12.00 how about a Tip YOU ****ING ****** !!!
> 
> UBER ****s it up too, because when you sign up as a rider. There is a place to put a Percentage tip for UBER TAXI. So some PAXes "think" they are tipping. BUT Uber won't change it because they don't give a shit. They figure their are plenty of dumbass who will drive. Sad thing is they are right.


In such cases, your beef is with Uber first and foremost. For a variety of practices they preach. Are some pax stupid beyond belief? Sure enough. This particular issue concerning cost/tipping, that is 100% Uber's making. Uber absolutely needs to be curb of their manipulative pricing/language, once that is addressed, then you can start *****ing about non tipping pax.

- In mature markets, Uber is indeed below bargain basement, true enough. However in brand new markets they start out with middle of the road taxi prices. Once they get a decent base of drivers, they allow rates to surge steadily and offer guarantees in order to attract more drivers. The third phase is a town flooded with cars, horrible $/mile and both pax and drivers try to game the surge, guarantees fade away too.

All of that is a far far bigger concern to you as a driver than pax that don't tip. The fact that Uber tells pax tips are included....... how do you blame apax for not tipping.

Also, there is probably very simple psychology at play: All it takes is for a pax to be charged a couple calls at high surge, or to have booked a ride in a town which once had high rates, and they are likely to buy into most of the bullshit they hear about drivers making bank.

The typical person wants to believe the tip is included. They want to believe you as a driver are well rewarded. They do not want to question it, they aren't likely to readily believe stories which contradict the lie that ALL Uber drivers make bank. These pax are future drivers, many if them for certain.

Do some research and look at how Uber has terraced the rating system from town to town. Even the surge pricing is very much a kind of terracing. That is designed to allow them to drop rates as markets mature to below competitive rates while maintaining stability. New market drivers do ok. Slightly more established new markets, those drivers do very well and then after a certain point, things taper off right? Rates are often cut in 20% increments.

That creates dissent among drivers and stability. The pax don't see it that way, if they get charged one big surge fare a month, that is all they need to assume the drivers are making bank.

It is toxic. Try not to focus on your pax here. I personally believe Uber wants you to focus your frustrations right there and through the rating system. That is similar to what the rating system does for pax who are pissed off, it makes them feel empowered..... all sorts of bullshit.

That you find yourself running around for shitty non tipping calls is a bummer, but given the structure, it should be expected. Uber's protocol, their ability to saturate the market, pawn off the burden of car ownership, those are the real issues in my opinion.

Best of luck, stay focused, don't let Uber turn you against your pax, if you drive for a living, at odd hours, the pax themselves will give you plenty of good reason to be pissed at them. Try, if you can not to punish them for what is really Uber's own doing.


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

Wayyyy to long of an answer, but an interesting read. BTW in Dallas its .85 cents a mile...and I drive sparingly.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I picked up a 3.2 pax once. I only noticed the rating as I was accepting the ping. The pax was perfectly fine aside from not giving a tip.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

uberguuber said:


> Wayyyy to long of an answer, but an interesting read. BTW in Dallas its .85 cents a mile...and I drive sparingly.


So long as it's interesting in the end. The bottom line is eventually, Uber catches up with you and screws you with your pants on. .85 cents a mile says it all, at that rate, sparingly is too much, whether pax tip or not: inconsequential at that point.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

ChrisA said:


> Every time a customer does not tip for your 5 star performance, give them one star! Once the clients see THEIR rating plummet, they will wonder why.
> 
> This kind of curiosity will spark them to ask the current driver why do you think their rating as a "great rider" is so low. Just tell them "You probably didn't tip"
> 
> ...


I am doing my share by giving lots of 1* everyday. Problem is the new driver who give everyone 5*


----------

